# Tips for obtaining new work



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commerical construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades? 

What I install is:
DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The Canadian economy is contracting -- from a bubble top.

If I were to list the negatives -- it would be long.

If you really have no established local reputation -- I think you're sunk.

You need a *Patron* employer to get launched. 

That's how it really is.

If you've been recently laid off -- it's because the entire industry is contracting.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Around here most times Data firms are subs through the EC.. rarely owners bring in their own data ppl.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

lortech said:


> Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commercial construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades?
> 
> What I install is:
> DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done.
> ...


Word of mouth :laughing: ... Seriously though ... Word of mouth. You've done all these installs... have you talked to anyone while you were there, gained any future business contacts ?


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Try a BNI group.
BNI.com 

What are you using cat3 for?
Did you mean cat5? 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

theJcK said:


> Around here most times Data firms are subs through the EC.. rarely owners bring in their own data ppl.


Most of the successful EC's in this area have their own JW's that can do that work (telecom, LV) as well. Why hire 2 different guys for the work when 1 good guy can do it all? A JW doing telecom is being overpaid for that work, but he can also install the main service as well, with better overall job continuity. A multi-skilled JW will stay employed.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

lortech said:


> Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commerical construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades?
> 
> What I install is:
> DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done.


Didn't see Cat5, Cat5e, or Cat6, pretty much what everything runs on. (Ah, just bagging on ya) It's a tough world out there for VDV techs. Especially for new stuff. A lot of people out there still use the "Yellow Pages", as the "online" stuff is too confusing for most, or they don't know how to find what they're looking for. Local News papers, Yellow Pages, stick some business cards on the "Home Depot" bulletin board. Try to find some bid sites for your area.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

lortech said:


> Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commerical construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades?
> 
> What I install is:
> DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done.


--

Perhaps simply driving by vacated retail space and putting something on the door / mailbox? I see that all the time when I go out, that the same ADT rep has stickers / cards stuck to the doors of all vacant spaces advertising for alarm services. 

Depending on how the retail space is setup, you might find some larger landlords own multiple buildings, and if you can speak to the property manager, often on these large scale buildings, they have clauses in their lease that requires the use of Landlord's Trades, (Plumbing, Electrical, HVAC etc.) so that might be another good source.

Not to mention, just speaking to the foreman on some of the build-outs might be another source. Ask to buy him / her a coffee and see if you can provide your services.

Basically it is hard work just like the rest of the world. 

Perhaps on new build construction / custom home builder you can offer your "specialized" services, Home Theater installs, CCTV, Cat5E, etc.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

danhasenauer said:


> Most of the successful EC's in this area have their own JW's that can do that work (telecom, LV) as well. Why hire 2 different guys for the work when 1 good guy can do it all? A JW doing telecom is being overpaid for that work, but he can also install the main service as well, with better overall job continuity. A multi-skilled JW will stay employed.


Larger projects want Beldon, Amp, or Panduit and the accompanying 25 year product performance warranty.
Beldon etc, first off, limits the number of authorized installation companies. And to maintain this ability, these companies do a lot of training and have a large dollar investment in their equipment.
And, on the big projects, these companies are the only ones specified. So, we sub out this work and make a markup :thumbup: As it is, usually the EC has to install the pathways for the cabling. So profit there too:thumbup::thumbup:
Smaller non certified projects, we will do, and make a nice profit.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Real estate agents that specialize in commercial property might be terrific bird dogs -- if you spoilt them -- or kicked back some spiffs.

Spoiling them might include freebie data-com advice and work.

So, work on being charming. :thumbsup:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

wcord said:


> Larger projects want Beldon, Amp, or Panduit and the accompanying 25 year product performance warranty.
> Beldon etc, first off, limits the number of authorized installation companies. And to maintain this ability, these companies do a lot of training and have a large dollar investment in their equipment.
> And, on the big projects, these companies are the only ones specified. So, we sub out this work and make a markup :thumbup: As it is, usually the EC has to install the pathways for the cabling. So profit there too:thumbup::thumbup:
> Smaller non certified projects, we will do, and make a nice profit.


Meh. The "certified" installer training is minimal time, usually a 1 day or less seminar. I have all the "certs" from the big name manufacturers for copper and fiber devices. A good OTDR and a copper tester/logger is the major investment, and that is not too big of an expense to be a show-stopper. Products can be mandated on big jobs here, not installation companies. I will admit that at my age, I would rather do Data/Telecom over 4" any day.:thumbsup: (PS - it's Beld*e*n)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

lortech said:


> Please do not say word of mouth. that does not work when starting out. So, I am looking at who would hire the Data/IT/Telecom technicians for new office move ins, move outs, or new construction. I have considered calling General contractors, Getting a list of business licences from the city as they are new businesses that need a network installed. Obtaining a list of Commerical construction permits from the city by the internet is trickier as the nasty woman said "you need to come in and look at it inside a book" Um, these are the 2000s mam, everythig is online now  Anyway, looking for tips and leads..perhaps advertise to other trades?
> 
> What I install is:
> DSL, T1 Extentions, cable, Cat3 wire extentions for analog phones. Switches, routers, racks, ups, Point of Sale terminals, Wifi access points, cameras, people counters, Kiosk "done a few for Telus". Printer repairs and installs for kiosk like US Border protection service YVR. Anything and everything as far as network installs in new office space I have done.



Word of mouth....... well............ my first year in business I was sort of languishing work wise and then while waiting for my girlfriend to get off work at the restaurant she worked at I would wait in the bar there and have a beer. These two guys next to me were talking and one said he was frustrated with his electricians and was looking for another. (yes we have all heard general contractors say that constantly it usually means they need a cheaper one..... but I digress) I slid my new business card over to him, we begin talking. He says come back the next day and meet up so I can get some plans. Some plans turns out to be 86 condo units next to Kam Drive in in Pearl City that I ended up contracting the wiring of, and then 16 TCBY yogurt stores , ten Little Ceasars, 4 or 5 Tire Warehouse outlets, a couple of Rent a Centers, 3 Savers Department Stores, and various other jobs over a decade till he retired from the contracting business due to getting too old. I believe in outright luck and that is the reason why. But the moral of the story really is date waitresses, and drink a beer once in a while at a nice hole in the wall restaurant / bar like O'tooles in downtown Honolulu.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Word of mouth :laughing: ... Seriously though ... Word of mouth. You've done all these installs... have you talked to anyone while you were there, gained any future business contacts ?


The problem is, I cannot. These are short low contracts with nationals. It is there client not mine. In almost all cases, these are working stores so no one except employees are on site. One the job is done, I wont see them again and they put these jobs up on a site called fieldnation.com where loyalty is a hit and miss. The cheap companies do not even bother calling the "guy" who did a good job. They just want fast and cheap and asking for drive time fuel/time allowance is like pulling teeth. One example, Site survey that is 1.75 hours drive away and will only pay 150.00. Well half that is my drive time fuel.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you don't have a website, you need one.


----------



## Phoneguywayne (Oct 9, 2010)

Talk to some of the electrical wholesalers they have a data sales guys that may tell you who is bidding and may be able to give you some leads
Talk to some EC they might need some help
Some generals may also be able to help
It is a tough market to break into with out a client base
I worked for someone for 10 years and then went out on my own so I was know in Lloyd before I started


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*I have made attempts at making contact*

Canadians are so paralyzed by conservatism its difficult doing work here at times. The privacy laws are fustrating. I made a call to a mega large global realestate leasing company. Woman said she would pass my info to the building owner. Never got a call back! Did the same thing with another building owner under construction "owned by a east indian" he kept saying "call monday we are busy". Asked pharmacy manager of a building If I can pass my info he said "sorry, we do not release names here" Privacy laws are so strict, that the city wont release new businesses to list there phone number for contact. The city is over run with immigrants, most from India. In Vancouver, Chinese have flooded the city and they are asking people if you apply for a job to speak chinese. Its ridiculous. 

I have excepted a part time job doing my work for a employer but its just so sad I cannot "get in" with a building developer or owner. I may have to resort to working in the States again and leave this life behind. 









telsa said:


> Real estate agents that specialize in commercial property might be terrific bird dogs -- if you spoilt them -- or kicked back some spiffs.
> 
> Spoiling them might include freebie data-com advice and work.
> 
> So, work on being charming. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

You are experiencing the reason good salesman make more money than just about any other occupation. 

Let me ask you this, if you were the decision maker, what would make you make time for someone you don't know so they can pitch their services to you. Most likely, you won't.

The best jobs come from relationships that take a while to develop. 

Maybe do some reading on sales techniques?


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*That is probebly true*

I also have a job offer to do network support and IT support again. I started my career working in IT doing desktop and network support. My career changed when I met some one in a electrical wholesaler who hired me as a data guy. Should have also considered the company hire a electrical person. 

BTW who here knows of a forum dedicated to the electrical industry in Vancouver?


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I goggled it.. there were hits and misses.. first two were from ET. Give it a whirl and start digging.. its not direct forum links but those contacts could possibly help you out more.


----------



## Phoneguywayne (Oct 9, 2010)

lortech said:


> I also have a job offer to do network support and IT support again. I started my career working in IT doing desktop and network support. My career changed when I met some one in a electrical wholesaler who hired me as a data guy. Should have also considered the company hire a electrical person.
> 
> BTW who here knows of a forum dedicated to the electrical industry in Vancouver?


 Good for you maybe you will meet some people that could help you in your cabling career 
Good luck


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Don't know about where you are but here doctors. Get with doctors here they have offices near the hospitals they work at and they update them regularly.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I suggest riding around town making your own lyrics up to oldie radio, if it don't get 'lectrical work, it might get a gig.....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Do not do direct mailers. People will grab them from the mailbox and dump them straight in the trash. I know people are going to go crazy but Craigslist. It's free and you can get a few ads out. You could also sign up for Angie's list but to do well on there you need reviews. Good luck!


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Heard a lot about Houzz lately..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Online lead services, any and every type of supply house or big box store, job sites you see around town, anyone or where you're comfy with pounding pavement, cold calling etc... craigslist, facebook, friends, family, religious building like a church you goto, google search anything to look or advertise work related stuff (at least it's free), flyers, helicopter with pamphlets (permits maybe necessary lol), call any competition to chat, networking groups/services, coffee houses to advertise cards or any place that lets you share cards...
that's just the top of my head.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe some new spring uniforms would help......? :laughing:








:laughing::no:~CS~:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Maybe some new spring uniforms would help......? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I get a group discount if I hire all 4?!


----------

